# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Ik voel me heel erg moe en wil erg lang slapen

## krekeltje

Al geruime tijd 1.5 maand, ga ik om 21u erin en ben ik doodop als ik moet opstaan. wanneer ik niet werken moet is het meestal 14u als ik uit bed kom. Lig gelijk met spanningen in bed als ik wakker word waardoor ik weer wil slapen. Is zeer vervelend. Ik wil steeds rusten overdag ook.Iemand ook zo ervaringen?? :Frown:

----------


## John_Swain

Klinkt rot maar ik denk dat je even langs de dokter moet...
dit komt mij heel bekent voor... ergste is nog dat het chronisch kan zijn.
Hoop echter dat dit tijdelijk voor je is... Zo te lezen heb je de ziekte van pfeiffer!
Hoewel dit is mijn conclusie! dit hoeft niet gelijk zo te zijn!
Dus hup even dag vrij nemen en naar de dokter!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Krekeltje,

Voel je je nu nog steeds zo moe of gaat het al wat beter? Ben je er al mee naar een dokter geweest en weet je al wat het veroorzaakt? Heel veel sterkte! 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## krekeltje

>>>>>>[Voel je je nu nog steeds zo moe of gaat het al wat beter? Ben je er al mee naar een dokter geweest en weet je al wat het veroorzaakt? Heel veel sterkte! <<<<<<<

Ja hoor, ben al 2 dagen naar huis gekomen van mijn werk om in bed te kruipen.
Het is enorm op het werk of thuis hoe ik me moet voort worstelen. Als ik even geslapen heb gaat het beter. Maar dan begin ik al te denken aan morgen.....

----------


## Sylvia93

@Krekeltje,

Wat vervelend voor je dat je steeds zo moe bent.
Je weet ook niet wat je moeheid veroorzaakt? Heb je al eens aan een bezoekje aan de huisarts gedacht?

Beterschap!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## krekeltje

ja hoor , huisarts meer dan een keer.... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 
Weet het ook niet. Ik denk , denk hee.. dat ik niet moe ben door die ad's maar een beetje depri loop. Wil steeds in bed liggen en slapen . Overdag als ik vrij ben weer gaan liggen.... Heb in niets zin :Embarrassment:

----------


## Quincy2010

Hallo Krekeltje,

Zit jij niet met een burn-out en misschien is het goed om een even tijd te nemen voor jezelf en op reis in je jezelf te gaan en te lijken waar je zo moet van wordt.
Het lijkt op een burm-out of depressie, omdat je ook nergens zin in hebt.
Zoek eens een goede psycholoog op en probeer eens te zoeken wat er in jou gaande is.

Sterkte,

Quincy

----------


## DokterFlip

Dit klinkt inderdaad als de bekende vicieuze cirkel van een depressie. Je hebt een depressie, en daardoor wil je alleen maar slapen. Maar teveel slapen verergert de depressie.

Het beste is eerst te kijken wat de oorzaak kan zijn van de depressieve gevoelens. Die oorzaak moet je eerst wegnemen. Wanneer dat is gelukt zit je nog steeds in de vicieuze cirkel, maar nu heb je alvast een kans om daar uit te komen. Dat doe je door, hoe moeilijk het ook voelt, actief te worden. Dwing jezelf die cirkel uit!

Maar het hoeft geen depressie te zijn, hoewel dat wel mijn eerste gevoel is. Het kan ook slaap-apneu zijn. Als je een partner hebt, kan die je misschien vertellen of hij daar tekenen van heeft gehoord 's nachts. Zelf hoef je daar namelijk niets van te merken, behalve een onverklaarbare extreme moeheid.

Daarnaast zijn er diverse andere aandoeningen die zich kunnen uiten in moeheid. Heb je al eens een uitgebreid bloedonderzoek laten doen?

----------

